# Droopy eye



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmm....Not one I've experienced before. The only thing that pops into mind would be an allergy. It also could be and minor injury that is occuring during play with all the shaking they do. Hopefully one of the medico's here will chime in when they see me offering vet advice


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My first guess would be ectropion. Not a condition I have heard of in Goldens I raised Bassets for years and it is common for them. This is not a sight threatening condition but CERF has put it as a breeder option for most dogs and failure of CERF exam for Basset and I believe Bloodhounds now also. I t is a hereditary condition but many factors have to play out for it to happen hence the breeder option on most dogs. I have no idea of current procedures to correct this but you have to watch the pupper to make sure the puppy is not getting any dust or irritants in the eye as it happens.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe it's Horner's Syndrome? Does any of this sound familiar?


http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=23

Another link:

http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=23


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum as Dr Rob said it could be an allergy but I would think the lids would be tlike that for longer periods of time. Come on AG, PointGold someone help us out here.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

maybe its Ectopic cilia (you can google it for more info) but its where an eyelash grows in the inside of the lid and can cause infection, which is what our dog had, it would get watery and a little droopy like you said, but our vet was able to determine that by simple examination of her eyelid


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ha she beat me to calling her.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Goldens get lots of eye diseases, so I think it's worth getting an opthalmic exam. My rescue dog has been going through some eye issues, and it turns out that if his previous owner had bothered to discover them, he wouldn't need steroid drops in his eyes for the rest of his life. Just FYI, goldens get uveal cysts, abnormal eyelashes that you can only see with a stain, uveitis and a host of other things that CERF doesn't necessarily pick up, and some aren't necessarily hereditary anyway. Not to scare you, but a young dog exhibiting any eye problems sends me scurrying to the vet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Welcome to the forum as Dr Rob said it could be an allergy but I would think the lids would be tlike that for longer periods of time. Come on AG, PointGold someone help us out here.


See what happens when I post medical advice  I know how to rouse the real ones into action.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow there is some good suggestions on here this late at night.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Ha she beat me to calling her.


:lol: Hooch.

I've heard of it before, so it rang a bell.

It could be entropian, but I'd think you'd see tearing/tear stains if that was the case. 

It could be allergies.....but again, I'd think you'd see tearing in both eyes, or redness, or glop.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There is ectropion and Entropion if I remember right the Entropion makes the I lid fold inward and can led to corneal disease and is much worse that entropian that makes the lid fall outward asn is not as bad. It has been a long time ago so I might be wrong about that..


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You're right Hooch. But wouldn't she see it all the time? Some gunk from irritation? I don't think I've ever seen a dog with it so I don't know. (Even tho the article says it's common in Newfs). I think it's from over-exaggerated features. Dogs that as a breed shouldn't have "droopy" eyes, but with breeders trying to get a certain "look", will end up with the problem.

Here's info on it:

http://www.upei.ca/cidd/Diseases/ocular disorders/ectropion.htm


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had a male Golden that I had to rehome that had Entropion and yes it was a steady stream of gunk down his eyes king of made you think of a Poodle but around the whole eye would stay wet with the streaks from the eyelids irritating the eye. I think it was about a 200 dollar surgery before I found him a new home.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...I've seen Entropian.....I don't think it's super uncommon, but Ectropian may be more so. Or maybe I have seen it, and never knew it :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Should have read the link that was good reading.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Rats! I was in the middle of a post when my browser crashed...

Basically, i dont have great advice, but I'm loving hearing the advice and thoughts of others on the topic. I had a foster pup with a problem like this. Eyes gunky off and on, esp the one, third eyelid exposed, general droopy appearance even when third lid was not exposed. He was tear stained and had no corneal abrasion. I think I have a picture of this dog, and perhaps you could compare? Could you send us a pic of your dogs' eye when it is "doing it"? Sorry I'm not much advice, I'm actaully looking for answers myself.


----------



## Ralphies Mom (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the links and information. Ralphie's eye does look a lot like the picture posted by Sunny Delight. Ralphie's bottom lid sags just a bit more then in that picture however. He reminds me of a bloodhound when it happens. It is almost like the eye waters so much that the bottom lid becomes weighted down with it. After he blinks a few times or closes his eye briefly, the water displaces and the eye returns to normal. I have noticed that this particular eye always seems a bit bloodshot in the corner as well. I initially thought it was an irritation of sorts. The day before it happened he had been poking around in a tree and I thought maybe one of the twigs had poked him, but then when he became ill I attributed it to that. Perhaps it was totally unrelated to the toy ingesting incident.

I have been stressing like crazy over his health. When we first got him he developed a cough and was diagnosed with an upper respiratory thing. Then on a lovely little visit to my workplace, he somehow managed to find a push pin on an otherwise immaculate floor, which required an x-ray and more funds to make sure it pooed itself out appropriately. Then we had the toy eating thing last month and now the eye. It seems like one thing after another with him. We have two Dachshunds who are 7 and 8 years old and the only time they see the vet is for shots. It is very worrisome.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ralphies Mom said:


> It is almost like the eye waters so much that the bottom lid becomes weighted down with it. After he blinks a few times or closes his eye briefly, the water displaces and the eye returns to normal. I have noticed that this particular eye always seems a bit bloodshot in the corner as well.
> 
> I have been stressing like crazy over his health. When we first got him he developed a cough and was diagnosed with an upper respiratory thing. Then on a lovely little visit to my workplace, he somehow managed to find a push pin on an otherwise immaculate floor, which required an x-ray and more funds to make sure it pooed itself out appropriately. Then we had the toy eating thing last month and now the eye. It seems like one thing after another with him. We have two Dachshunds who are 7 and 8 years old and the only time they see the vet is for shots. It is very worrisome.


Rusty's eye was exactly as you said: watery, and esp. the corner looking very red and bloodshot. Sometimes the third eyelid would get stuck for a sec when he blinked and then things were pretty normal again. I say pretty normal becaue you could still always see that red corner, even on good days. 

I think the other issues - finding the tack (must've been scary!), the URI, toy eating, are all things that could happen to any golden pup. They are rambunctious and curious and very simply, love to eat things! My youngest was a sock eater. I worried about him every time and have thought about pet insurance, but he has since stopped eating socks. I also have one son who by the time he was 6 had gotten stitches 3 times, broken his arm twice, and even broke his clavicle when he was born!! He's not even one of those active athletic kids. He is now 9 and hasn't been to the emergency room in years!! So for a while it feels like "what's wrong with this kid?" or "What's wrong with my dog?" but then they seem to stabilize over time. 

Good luck with him!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Maybe it's Horner's Syndrome? Does any of this sound familiar?
> 
> 
> http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=23
> ...


Thats what i thought my Sadie had it and i had to put drops in her eye and it did clear up.

Maggie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ralphies mom,
I know what you mean about having so many issues but mine is just the opposite of yours. My Beau is almost 11 and never had any health issues, went to the vet for shots and neutering and 1 trip when he hurt his paw in the 10 yrs. Then last Feb he started seizures $400 tests, then bloat surgery $1500 and care, more seizures and thyroid issues with *MULTIPLE *trips to the vet $500 or more in bloodwork and medicine that is $100 or more a month. So just think that you are getting all the problems out of the way now. Good luck with his eyes and he will be ok.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My first thought would be ectropian, as well.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Our Geddy has it where her lower eyelids droop "away" from her eye. We noticed it right from the start as a puppy. I was a bit worried... but noticed it quite a bit in a lot of the pictures of dogs/puppies on here. So I stopped worrying and figured it was kinda normal. Sometimes it's not that noticable... other times it does look very bloodhoundish... makes me tear up to see it. Our recent breeder (Arcane) looked in her standards book and said one of those "ectro" names. Basically it's a fault... but doesn't usually cause problems. Just to be sure to try to keep iritants out of it. I've noticed now since bringing our new puppy home that her eyes are a lot more watery and iritated looking. This has to be b/c they are constantly at play... wrestling and biting at each other. So I'm watching to be sure there isn't injury. But basically it's not a problem... just something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a dog that we had in our rescue. We had surgery done on him and hes fine now....Cruiser's eyes get droopy and watery at times, Ends of being that he and Abbie Played to hard and he got hit in the eye and it was scratched


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Our Geddy has it where her lower eyelids droop "away" from her eye. We noticed it right from the start as a puppy. I was a bit worried... but noticed it quite a bit in a lot of the pictures of dogs/puppies on here. So I stopped worrying and figured it was kinda normal. Sometimes it's not that noticable... other times it does look very bloodhoundish... makes me tear up to see it. Our recent breeder (Arcane) looked in her standards book and said one of those "ectro" names. Basically it's a fault... but doesn't usually cause problems. Just to be sure to try to keep iritants out of it. I've noticed now since bringing our new puppy home that her eyes are a lot more watery and iritated looking. This has to be b/c they are constantly at play... wrestling and biting at each other. So I'm watching to be sure there isn't injury. But basically it's not a problem... just something to keep an eye on.


It's a fault, yes, but can also be the cause of medical issues. A dog with loose lids is far more likely to get foreign objects imbedded in the mucosa.


----------

